# What Are These White Markings On My Oscar? Please Help.



## Vince-Lenny (Oct 3, 2011)

My 4-inch tiger oscar has developed white marks that I cannot identify despite hours of research on the web. Please tell me if you can determine (or theorize) if this is some sort of disease or ailment. I have posted 3 photos below.

FYI -- Water parameters are great (ammo and nitrites = 0; nitrates are less than 20 ppm) and kept at around 80 degrees. I feed my oscar only Hikari Cichlid Gold Pellets and Hikari Freeze Dried Bloodworms. I have a 46 gallon bow front with small gravel (some of the gravel have sharp edges). Tankmates include one other 4-inch tiger oscar and a 3-inch Chinese algae eater.

He is very active, eats a ton of food, and greets me everytime I walk by the tank. His fins are not clamped, the white markings are not fuzzy or cotton-like, and there are no irregularities with his gills and breathing. The other tiger oscar in the tank shows absolutely no similar signs. About 3 weeks ago, we successfully combatted an outbreak of ich by using the heat and salt method. There is still a certain level of salinity that remains in the water (maybe about 1 tablespoon of salt per 5 gallons).

Any and all thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Something is scratching him up or beating him up. ie, another fish or piece of decor. Add some salt to the water and do extra water changes. The oscar is young and will heal up just fine as long as you get rid of the culprit.


----------



## Vince-Lenny (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey TFG
Thanks so much for your diagnosis. It's because of moderators like you that make this website great.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Without the people we'd be nothing!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Melafix and salt are the key :thumb:


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 4, 2005)

it looks some sort of fungus..


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Not a fungus, just scratches. In wacked out conditions scratches can turn to fungus!


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 4, 2005)

TheFishGuy said:


> Not a fungus, just scratches. In wacked out conditions scratches can turn to fungus!


doenst need to be in wacked conditions for fungus to appear.. sometimes in perfect conditions they show up and a lil increase in temperature fix the problem...

Water with lots of nutrients also can contribute for fungus to appear..


----------



## Adamma (Nov 19, 2011)

i also want to help against my oscars


----------

